# clutch problems??????



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

has anyone had clutch problems other than me??.. also weather stripping failure and speedo problems.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

No clutch problems and no weather stripping problems... but have speedo issues... I just shut off the speedo so I wouldn't be annoyed. Waiting for better weather then taking it to dealer for repairs. Also have whining noise from ps pump, wheel hop, gauge cluster electrical issues and shifter rattle.

Vince


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Elctrical Gremlins seem to be a common issue with the '04. Pontiac thinks it is a software glitch.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=469


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah i had the speedo recalibrated and the stripping replaced but the clutch they couldnt find anything wrong with meanwhile i was clear there was something wrong... i guess it'll just have ot get worse before something can be done


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

jag767 said:


> i guess it'll just have ot get worse before something can be done


Thats why I leased (smartbuy). If things go wrong I dont care, take it back.

On another note, PM me with any info you may have as to how far your dad thinks GMAC will go come buyout time in three years if I do care then. thanks.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

oh so did i my friend hahaha


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

can you elaborate on "clutch problems" - that's pretty general.

slippage ?
chatter ?
noise at idle ?
car fills with smoke when clutch engaged at 5000 rpm  just kidding

weather stripping - where ?


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

Did you give the car a proper break in period before you beat on it?? 

-Dan


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

oh yea 4,008 miles are on it and i didnt beat on it for about 1k. and honestly i dont beat it that much i have other cars for that.. what happened was i was driving and shifted from 2nd to 3rd at 25 mph.. there was no back pressure on the clutch. then i smelled what i thought was burning fluid badly.. brought by my dads dealorship and they cant find anything wrong.. ill just have to make it happen again i guess :confused


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

and westell it was the driver side bottom for the weather strip


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

and westell it was the driver side bottom for the weather strip


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

and westell it was the driver side bottom for the weather strip


----------



## Jag Flash (Sep 26, 2004)

*Clutch*

Yeah, my clutch seems to be a bit different than it has in the past. It engages sooner or lower down now, not sure if it needs adjusting or what. I have smelled burning fluids before also but then it goes away. seems like these GTO's have ghosts or something. My Instrument display went away for 2 days also, and didn't get a chance to bring it to the dealer before it came back...


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't have any clutch problems in the GTO, but did have them on the 01 WS6. Broke linkage 3 times and had to bring it back to dealer each time.

I don't drive the GTO any differently, so I hope I don't have the same issues.

Good Luck.!


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I've got a pretty noticeable smell of clutch coming from my car. This is after normal driving, so I will probably have it checked when my floormat holders come in!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Jag Flash said:


> Yeah, my clutch seems to be a bit different than it has in the past. It engages sooner or lower down now, not sure if it needs adjusting or what. I have smelled burning fluids before also but then it goes away. seems like these GTO's have ghosts or something. My Instrument display went away for 2 days also, and didn't get a chance to bring it to the dealer before it came back...


Zero clutch problems. I don't abuse it, but I bang the gears from time to time  

Regarding instrument display, there's a TSB #5-08-49-003, to reprogram the IPC, so you don't have to "duplicate" problem for dealer, just take it in and give 'em the TSB number if they look at you like a deer staring in the headlights


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

10,000 miles so far. No problems yet.

I do have a slight oil leak on the rear of the motor. Looks like possibly the rear main seal. I'll have it looked at soon.


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

I turned mine on and my analog speedometer jumped right to 40 when I was sitting in the driveway. I shut it off and restarted it, no problems since. I have a power steering whine also and some vibration in the clutch pedal but I m replacing my clutch for an upgraded one anyway right now.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

catalina421 said:


> I turned mine on and my analog speedometer jumped right to 40 when I was sitting in the driveway. I shut it off and restarted it, no problems since. I have a power steering whine also and some vibration in the clutch pedal but I m replacing my clutch for an upgraded one anyway right now.



I've been told my car looks like its going 100mph sitting still..... yours only does 40? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

